
Met Gala 2019: Celebrities reveal their 'campest' looks on the red carpet - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-48182060
======
lifeisstillgood
No I don't think that a red carpet event meets the criteria of "intellectually
gratifying", but as I could not stop myself scanning through the outfits, I
also found myself reminded of a phrase I read about the turn of the 20th
Century "Robber Barons" whom "without income tax, and without the restrictions
of taste, struggled to spend their vast wealth and laid on lavish parties ...
horses ... ballrooms" etc.

The ultra rich do a good modern job of hiding not flaunting their wealth - but
sometimes it does leak through. And their wealth today is just as distorting
as any Vanderbilt or Rockefeller.

(And no many celebrities do not reach the level of ultra rich, and maybe my
stomach is too sour this early in the morning, but I just perceive this is a
more warning than fashion)

